# Portage Benefit Open



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

One week from today! Should be a really great event. We have gotten tons of prizes donated for the raffle. Lots of good fishing prizes (rods, baits, hydrowave, blue water LED kit for boat, autographed items from elite series pros, and much more) Also we have non fishing prizes too (gift baskets, gift cards, entertainment items). No pre-registration. Even if you can't fish come out to the weigh in and buy some tickets!


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

I'll be there with my boy. He has been bugging me to fish a tournament so this one looks good. I fished my club championship there today and it took 22 pounds and 6.60 for big bass!


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

How did it go today bud?
Sorry we couldn't make it, work gets in the way of everything.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

48 boats. 18lbs won! We raised $3,900! Went really well.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Great job bud


----------



## bassnnn (Feb 25, 2007)

fish*FEAR*me said:


> 48 boats. 18lbs won! We raised $3,900! Went really well.


Who won?


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow! 18lbs
We had a club event on Sunday and I couldnt get a bite all day.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Gsxrfanim said:


> Wow! 18lbs
> We had a club event on Sunday and I couldnt get a bite all day.


It was tough for most people Saturday too. Second and third I think was 12lbs. Not a whole lot of limits caught. I caught a small limit but it wasn't easy. You guys had to deal with a pretty good cold snap.


----------

